# Outrageous tuition?



## Christies (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm new to EMT, I already have a B.S in Human Services, but am already a bit burnt out. I've always wanted to be in the health field, so I enrolled in the College of Southern Nevada EMT cert program. The issue is that I lost my residency because I moved back to my home state of California, then back to Nevada. Now I am considered out of state for tuition. 

The basic EMT program that starts in a few months came out to about $4,182! Do you guys think this is too costly? My circumstances are, right now I don't have a job, so I have the time to go to school (husband works and I'm a stay at home Mom). If I want in state tuition, I'd have to wait over 10 months, the cost is around $1500 I believe. I want to continue education after within the Nusing or Paramedic field. It would kill me to have to wait for that stupid residency! Also, a Masters program to continue off of my Bachelors doesn't sound too thrilling within the Human Services/Social Work field anymore. Any opinions would be nice, thank you!


----------



## drl (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure how it is in NV, but in CA, I paid $1200 for my EMT-B class and that was already a fairly expensive program (convenient location/time at my university). I'd definitely look into other places where you can take the EMT course, as $4000+ is ridiculously pricey.


----------



## planetmike (Nov 23, 2014)

In Virginia, my EMT-B class through my volunteer rescue squad was around $200. At the local college, tuition is around $400 for a summer class. Add about $100 for the textbook. Some programs don’t include testing fees (Virginia skills testing, NREMT).


----------



## Gurby (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, don't pay that much for an EMT-B course.  I paid 1400 I think but it was an accelerated 9-5 M-F thing for a month.  For 4 grand you could fly out here, rent a hotel for a month, take the course I took, fly back, and probably come out way ahead if you considered opportunity cost of taking a 3-month vs 1-month course...


----------



## JamesW (Nov 23, 2014)

Christies said:


> I'm new to EMT, I already have a B.S in Human Services, but am already a bit burnt out. I've always wanted to be in the health field, so I enrolled in the College of Southern Nevada EMT cert program. The issue is that I lost my residency because I moved back to my home state of California, then back to Nevada. Now I am considered out of state for tuition.
> 
> The basic EMT program that starts in a few months came out to about $4,182! Do you guys think this is too costly? My circumstances are, right now I don't have a job, so I have the time to go to school (husband works and I'm a stay at home Mom). If I want in state tuition, I'd have to wait over 10 months, the cost is around $1500 I believe. I want to continue education after within the Nusing or Paramedic field. It would kill me to have to wait for that stupid residency! Also, a Masters program to continue off of my Bachelors doesn't sound too thrilling within the Human Services/Social Work field anymore. Any opinions would be nice, thank you!



Mine was around 1500 here in Round Rock TX.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 23, 2014)

I paid ~$800 for my accelerated 4 week EMT-B course, Long Beach, CA


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 23, 2014)

I paid 500 w/ book at my local community college


----------



## Underoath87 (Nov 23, 2014)

That sounds about right, since out of state tuition is generally 3X higher than in-state.
Check out your local non-accredited private EMS academies, as I'm pretty sure they don't worry about residency, since they don't receive state subsidies anyway.


----------



## Christies (Nov 23, 2014)

I checked a few local places, and their tuition is around the $1200 range, but I have financial aid, and I think these places want it up front. Thank you for all the feedback. I know I'm going to sound soooo newbie-ish, but is there any work at the basic level that is paid after I am done? I'm trying to do as much research as I can. I want to continue education though, but while continuing education I am trying to think of what to do work wise.


----------



## Underoath87 (Nov 23, 2014)

You could work as an EMT...

(Maybe I misunderstood the question)


----------



## Christies (Nov 23, 2014)

Also 1 more question guys, I have a CPR card that I just received for a job I was working at, I emailed my instructor and asked about me going to school to become an EMT and she said the current card I have would work for school. It says: EMS safety, AED, CPR-ADULT-INFANT. I read something about having a health provider certification though? I was guessing I had to retake my CPR? Would the CPR have to cover first aid and more in depth practices?


----------



## Christies (Nov 23, 2014)

Underoath87 said:


> You could work as an EMT...
> 
> (Maybe I misunderstood the question)


Sorry, let me add more. I meant at this basic level are there even jobs out there? I tried looking on various sites, and they require EMT advanced mostly.


----------



## Underoath87 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some programs require you to have CPR for Healthcare Provider before starting, others include the course as part of their curriculum.  But you'll need it to advance or to work anywhere.

There are plenty of Basic jobs out there, but many places are chronically oversaturated with basics, so you'd need to move up to stand out. But there should always be private companies around with a high turnover rate.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 23, 2014)

$120 here, including books, through a Regional Occupational Program (ROP).


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 24, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> $120 here, including books, through a Regional Occupational Program (ROP).


Free for me through an ROP program while I was in high school.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Free for me through an ROP program while I was in high school.



I was an adult, so it was $40 administrative fee and then cost of books.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 24, 2014)

In North Carolina: ~$165 for EMT, waived if a member of a fire/EMS department (fee exempt through community college system). Insurance for clinical time not covered (~$65). ~$800 including books for EMT-P, again, waived if a member of a fee exempt department.

If you're not getting a degree out of it...I wouldn't spend any more than $1k for EMT thru EMT-P.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 24, 2014)

$90 for EMT B at CC


----------



## Anjel (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine was somewhere around 600. My entire medic program was $4000+ books.


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2014)

i only had to pay for the books (~$120) and $50 equipment bag...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> i only had to pay for the books (~$120) and $50 equipment bag...


You were required to purchase an equipment bag? What was in it?


----------



## Angel (Nov 24, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> You were required to purchase an equipment bag? What was in it?



sprauge (? cheap) steth, bp cuff, pocket mask, face shield, pen light...i think that was it. came in a blue fanny pack. I still have it but dont have any use for it


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 24, 2014)

Unless you're in a rural area in Nevada or willing to work PRN on a special events crew there's not really EMT-B jobs on an ambulance. The larger cities with private EMS services providing 911 all run Intermediate (Advanced)/Paramedic. Otherwise it's going to be fire based or volunteer. 

I live and work in Nevada.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 24, 2014)

Angel said:


> sprauge (? cheap) steth, bp cuff, pocket mask, face shield, pen light...i think that was it. came in a blue fanny pack. I still have it but dont have any use for it


Put it up for sale on eBay. I'm sure some new EMT student would easily take it off your hands.


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

...im banned from ebay...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> ...im banned from ebay...


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

haha i know! i have to go through my dad just to buy anything.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> haha i know! i have to go through my dad just to buy anything.


That sucks!


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

yeeea...my fault though i guess. i could just donate it to my old emt class


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Christopher said:


> In North Carolina: ~$165 for EMT, waived if a member of a fire/EMS department (fee exempt through community college system). Insurance for clinical time not covered (~$65). ~$800 including books for EMT-P, again, waived if a member of a fee exempt department.
> 
> If you're not getting a degree out of it...*I wouldn't spend any more than $1k for EMT thru EMT-P.*


if that were the case you would never be able to be a medic in CA


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2014)

Angel said:


> ...im banned from ebay...


Sounds like there is a story there..


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> if that were the case you would never be able to be a medic in CA


 not including licensing thats about what i paid. maybe less idk, private schools get you done faster but cost a crap ton more.

the story isnt juicy...i basically "sold" workouts like p90x, insanity ect, id buy it for $35, and sell it to other ebay or amazon folks for $80-$90, the person i bought it from did the shipping (drop shipping) i guess beachbody flagged me and im not longer allowed to sell on amazon, and cant even make an ebay account. i made a decent amount of money but its inconvenient to buy stuff now


----------



## Christopher (Nov 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> if that were the case you would never be able to be a medic in CA


A blessing in disguise? High cost of education for no pay...no thanks. At least in NC your education costs beans (previously to get paid beans, although that has recently changed).


----------



## MackTheKnife (Nov 26, 2014)

Christies said:


> I'm new to EMT, I already have a B.S in Human Services, but am already a bit burnt out. I've always wanted to be in the health field, so I enrolled in the College of Southern Nevada EMT cert program. The issue is that I lost my residency because I moved back to my home state of California, then back to Nevada. Now I am considered out of state for tuition.
> 
> The basic EMT program that starts in a few months came out to about $4,182! Do you guys think this is too costly? My circumstances are, right now I don't have a job, so I have the time to go to school (husband works and I'm a stay at home Mom). If I want in state tuition, I'd have to wait over 10 months, the cost is around $1500 I believe. I want to continue education after within the Nusing or Paramedic field. It would kill me to have to wait for that stupid residency! Also, a Masters program to continue off of my Bachelors doesn't sound too thrilling within the Human Services/Social Work field anymore. Any opinions would be nice, thank you!


Go nursing.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 26, 2014)

Angel said:


> ...im banned from ebay...


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 27, 2014)

wow the expensive programs in the US are cheap compared to where I am in Canada. 1 year BLS medic course which is the minimum to work an ambulance (about AEMT in the USA) Cost about 18-22k.


----------



## Underoath87 (Nov 27, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> wow the expensive programs in the US are cheap compared to where I am in Canada. 1 year BLS medic course which is the minimum to work an ambulance (about AEMT in the USA) Cost about 18-22k.



It really depends on location.  Most accredited places here in Florida cost about $1200 for EMT and another $6k for medic.  But there is a local private "college" here that charges over $30k for an AA in emergency medicine (EMT-B, EMT-P, and a few other classes).  They also produce the worst students.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 30, 2014)

My ENTIRE paramedic program was $1500.    <--- Old man, I know.  

EMT was $375


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 30, 2014)

akflightmedic said:


> My ENTIRE paramedic program was $1500.    <--- Old man, I know.
> 
> EMT was $375


But I bet the stone tablets to carve out notes on were expensive


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 30, 2014)

Two of the CC programs in the Bay Area (CA) are about $4500 for medic program including books, clinicals and internship. Can be a bit more or less depending on where you do your internship. SFFD was $1850 for internship. Berkeley FD is no charge but difficult to obtain.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2014)

I paid 10k for medic school. EMT and EMT-I were both ~500 ish I believe.


----------



## gnosis (Dec 3, 2014)

I paid about 8k for PCP, and ACP is costing about 35,000 all together.


----------

